# PUFF Pipe 2013 - VOTE (Le Peltier Pipe Art)



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

How to vote: Copy and paste the following list in your comment. *Vote on each and every one.* Yes or no. Most votes wins, or runoff voting in instances of ties and/or slim margin of victory. Copy and paste the list, and vote on each, please. Assume the winner will have Puff 2013 inserted in an agreeable font (definitely not Comic Sans).

1) Puffer fish -----------------
2) Galaxy Piper Seated --------
3) Pin-up Peace Piper ---------
4) Tobacco Plant Woodcut ----
5) Tobacco Leaf Woodcut -----

1) Puffer fish









2) Galaxy Piper Seated









3) Pin-up Peace Piper









4) Tobacco Plant Woodcut









5) Tobacco Leaf Woodcut


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

1) Puffer fish ----------------- Yes
2) Galaxy Piper Seated -------- Yes
3) Pin-up Peace Piper --------- No
4) Tobacco Plant Woodcut ---- Yes
5) Tobacco Leaf Woodcut ----- No


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

1) Puffer fish ----------------- Yes
2) Galaxy Piper Seated -------- Yes
3) Pin-up Peace Piper --------- No
4) Tobacco Plant Woodcut ---- No
5) Tobacco Leaf Woodcut ----- No


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

1) Puffer fish ----------------- Yes
2) Galaxy Piper Seated -------- Yes
3) Pin-up Peace Piper --------- No
4) Tobacco Plant Woodcut ---- Yes
5) Tobacco Leaf Woodcut ----- No


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

1) Puffer fish ----------------- Yes
2) Galaxy Piper Seated -------- no
3) Pin-up Peace Piper --------- Yes
4) Tobacco Plant Woodcut ---- no
5) Tobacco Leaf Woodcut ----- No


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

1) Puffer fish ----------------- Yes
2) Galaxy Piper Seated -------- no
3) Pin-up Peace Piper --------- Yes
4) Tobacco Plant Woodcut ---- no
5) Tobacco Leaf Woodcut ----- No


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

1) Puffer fish -----------------Yes
2) Galaxy Piper Seated --------Yes
3) Pin-up Peace Piper ---------Yes
4) Tobacco Plant Woodcut ----No
5) Tobacco Leaf Woodcut -----No


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

No offense to the photoshop efforts on the fish, I just don't care much for the site's logo on its own. And while I like this place and puffers here, I've got no special attachment to the brand. It looks more like a germ in a pharmaceutical company commercial than a puffer fish to me.

1) Puffer fish ----------------- No
2) Galaxy Piper Seated -------- Yes
3) Pin-up Peace Piper --------- Yes
4) Tobacco Plant Woodcut ---- Yes
5) Tobacco Leaf Woodcut ----- No


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

1) Puffer fish ----------------- Yes*
2) Galaxy Piper Seated -------- Yes
3) Pin-up Peace Piper --------- No
4) Tobacco Plant Woodcut ---- Yes
5) Tobacco Leaf Woodcut ----- No 

*Leaning strongest towards this one as it's the only one that makes it a Puff pipe in my mind, unless the plan is to add some sort of text to the other images.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

1) Puffer fish ----------------- Yes
2) Galaxy Piper Seated -------- Yes
3) Pin-up Peace Piper --------- No
4) Tobacco Plant Woodcut ---- Yes
5) Tobacco Leaf Woodcut ----- Yes


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

1) Puffer fish ----------------- YES
2) Galaxy Piper Seated --------YES
3) Pin-up Peace Piper ---------NO
4) Tobacco Plant Woodcut ----NO 
5) Tobacco Leaf Woodcut -----YES


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> (definitely not Comic Sans).


Comic Sans walks into a bar. The barman say, "Sorry, we don't serve your type."


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

steinr1 said:


> Comic Sans walks into a bar. The barman say, "Sorry, we don't serve your type."


First reaction is face palming (could not find a smiley to demonstrate this, if there is one please pm me with the shortcut or whatever for the face palm smiley)
Second reaction...:rofl:ound: good one.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

The pin up peace piper looks like a copyrighted image. Might have trouble with that.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Nachman said:


> The pin up peace piper looks like a copyrighted image. Might have trouble with that.


The artist has been dead since 1980, and we're talking about a limited run of maybe 20 pipes that are never going to be advertised as available to the public, so it's not going to come up. Also, it doesn't have enough votes to win anyhow.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> No offense to the photoshop efforts on the fish, I just don't care much for the site's logo on its own. And while I like this place and puffers here, I've got no special attachment to the brand. It looks more like a germ in a pharmaceutical company commercial than a puffer fish to me.


Ditto.

1) Puffer fish ----------------- No
2) Galaxy Piper Seated -------- Yes
3) Pin-up Peace Piper --------- Yes
4) Tobacco Plant Woodcut ---- No
5) Tobacco Leaf Woodcut ----- Yes


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

1) Puffer fish -----------------No
2) Galaxy Piper Seated --------Yes
3) Pin-up Peace Piper ---------Yes
4) Tobacco Plant Woodcut ----No
5) Tobacco Leaf Woodcut -----No


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

That pin-up would be the most unique poy on any forum. Sorry, I'm unmarried and that pic looks like my GF. Where can I get one of those costumes here in Los Angeles? :mrgreen:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

1) Puffer fish -----------------yes
2) Galaxy Piper Seated --------yes
3) Pin-up Peace Piper ---------no
4) Tobacco Plant Woodcut ----no
5) Tobacco Leaf Woodcut -----no


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

jader said:


> 1) Puffer fish -----------------No
> 2) Galaxy Piper Seated --------Yes
> 3) Pin-up Peace Piper ---------Yes
> 4) Tobacco Plant Woodcut ----No
> 5) Tobacco Leaf Woodcut -----No


I'd like to duplicate this ballot


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

1) Puffer fish: NO, Looks too cartoonish IMO
2) Galaxy Piper Seated: *YES* (easily my first choice, definitely be buying if we go with this)
3) Pin-up Peace Piper: No
4) Tobacco Plant Woodcut: Yes
5) Tobacco Leaf Woodcut: Eh, could go either way.


----------



## langos (Mar 1, 2011)

1) Puffer fish -----------------n
2) Galaxy Piper Seated --------y
3) Pin-up Peace Piper ---------y
4) Tobacco Plant Woodcut ----y
5) Tobacco Leaf Woodcut -----y


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Thirston said:


> That pin-up would be the most unique poy on any forum. Sorry, I'm unmarried and that pic looks like my GF. Where can I get one of those costumes here in Los Angeles? :mrgreen:


In your size or the GF's? I don't morally censure either way.

(If this or any of the other images are copyright, I do morally censure over use without proper authorisation; this is how these guys make their living - or their heirs or other right holders after death in many cases.)


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I agree; theft is theft, no matter if it's only twenty or not.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Here's the tally by my count:

Puffer Fish 10 yes, six no

Galaxy 14 yes, two no

Pin-up 8 yes, 8 no

Woodcut One 7 yes, 9 no

Woodcut II 4 yes, ten no


-----------------

I think the Galaxy wins out. Addressing the issue of copyright, that image was from a site that make banners for open use. The site in question also makes my anti-virus go nuts, so I'm not poking around any further. Open use is open use. If you guys want to attempt to source a letter of approval from a sketchy site, I get that. By all means go ahead. It's worth noting that we're not profiting from this open source picture as well I think.

Basically, someone needs to photoshop PUFF 2013 on the image (full size one, right click, then View Image). I think something like Helvetica or maybe an Old English style font would fit. If you guys are up in arms about copyright, then by all means go with the puffer fish and puff logo. Puff site owners would be easy to get a hold of.


----------



## langos (Mar 1, 2011)

In Nostalgic Mood/ $38.00


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

If I'm walking down the street smoking my Puff pipe, and a Mr. Tang Yau Hoong sees me and asks what it is, I don't think he's going to be too impressed by my protestations that I didn't make any money off it. If possible, I'd prefer to retract my yes vote. We need permission to use the artwork, or I want no part of it.


----------



## langos (Mar 1, 2011)

You got it.
Can't tell if you got my reply.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a LePeltier and I'm curious as to how well this is going to translate into the glaze firing. The Pineapple that is on mine is a VERY simple rendering. While I like the above pic I wonder if it is a little too detailed. I've worked with clay before and you can have a very detailed glaze painting before firing but the glaze tends to spread a little as it melts so you will lose detail and it could get muddied.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

MarkC said:


> If I'm walking down the street smoking my Puff pipe, and a Mr. Tang Yau Hoong sees me and asks what it is, I don't think he's going to be too impressed by my protestations that I didn't make any money off it. If possible, I'd prefer to retract my yes vote. We need permission to use the artwork, or I want no part of it.


Agreed, it would seem we can't use that image without a lot more questions being asked and probably more trouble than it's worth. I do like the Puffer fish, but would be fine with just the words Puff 2013 on the pipe. If someone could render the letters in a font that looks like smoke that would be cool. I'd probably buy it if it's one of the woodcut designs also. I'd have to think about it if we go with the pin-up.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

MarkC said:


> We need permission to use the artwork, or I want no part of it.


^^^ +2


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Chris0673 said:


> I have a LePeltier and I'm curious as to how well this is going to translate into the glaze firing. The Pineapple that is on mine is a VERY simple rendering. While I like the above pic I wonder if it is a little too detailed. I've worked with clay before and you can have a very detailed glaze painting before firing but the glaze tends to spread a little as it melts so you will lose detail and it could get muddied.


This is a good question, if it is decided to use this image. Here's a club pipe done for the Sherlock Holmes pipe club in Boston. It gives some idea of the type of detail possible.










I think what also would need to be considered to get the best effect on this image is the relative size of the pipe smoker to the cloud of smoke and how they both will be positioned on the bowl without making the pipe smoker too small or too big and losing the effect of the original image. I imagine you'd need to make the smoker fairly small and the cloud of smoke a thick band around the rim perhaps but there might be other solutions that look good.

As for the copyright thing, I'm an artist so I'd definitely say the artist should be contacted. Who knows, they might well realize that there is no money being made here and be willing to give permission to use the image in exchange for photos they could use on their website as a promotional tool, or in exchange for a pipe, or some other arrangement/agreement. They might even be a pipe smoker, considering the image, who knows? Worth contacting them and finding out if they can be reached. Please understand that I have no dog in this fight as I didn't vote as I probably won't be getting the pipe. I just thought that contacting the artist might be worth it and might alleviate the concerns and let everyone have the pipe the want.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow! I didn't think that level of detail was possible. How big is that pipe? My LePeltier is pretty small.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't know the size. I just found the pictures a while back in one of their club newsletters, but there was nothing in the pictures that gave a sense of scale. Here's the other picture I have:










I think this type of image might actually be a decal, which would account for the level of detail, but I could be wrong on that.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Either way it's a sharp looking pipe. This is a clay pipe? Who makes it?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Chris0673 said:


> Either way it's a sharp looking pipe. This is a clay pipe? Who makes it?


It's a Le Peltier. Here is the link to the newsletters where I found the pictures:

http://www.shpcboston.org/nov08.htm

Sherlock Holmes Pipe Club of Boston - Monthly Newsletter


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Ah, so the site I got that picture from stole and modified it themselves. Not surprising.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> Ah, so the site I got that picture from stole and modified it themselves. Not surprising.


Yes, this is a sad but true state of affairs for all artists on the Internet. It is a constant battle between wanting to have your work seen and realizing that no matter how hard you try you'll never really control the images again. I'm a member of an artist's forum and it never ceases to amaze me what happens. A while back a woman posted a thread where a company in India had taken images of her artwork (watercolor paintings of flowers) and was using them to make pillow cases by simply cropping the image to remove her signature. She only found out about it when she happened to walk into TJ Maxx and see the pillowcases with her paintings on them!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Chris0673 said:


> Wow! I didn't think that level of detail was possible. How big is that pipe? My LePeltier is pretty small.


Try this one; another Le Peltier for another board:


It looks like it can be a fairly complex work.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

BrewShooter said:


> I do like the Puffer fish, but would be fine with just the words Puff 2013 on the pipe.


Same here.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

MarkC said:


> Try this one; another Le Peltier for another board:
> 
> 
> It looks like it can be a fairly complex work.


Ok I stand impressed!


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> Yes, this is a sad but true state of affairs for all artists on the Internet. It is a constant battle between wanting to have your work seen and realizing that no matter how hard you try you'll never really control the images again. I'm a member of an artist's forum and it never ceases to amaze me what happens. A while back a woman posted a thread where a company in India had taken images of her artwork (watercolor paintings of flowers) and was using them to make pillow cases by simply cropping the image to remove her signature. She only found out about it when she happened to walk into TJ Maxx and see the pillowcases with her paintings on them!


That's hard to believe and says a lot. I wonder if she bought a pillow? Probably.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

So it appears this thread has been smoked. Any updates?


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

We can make it our 2014 pipe.....


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, I missed this, and I was unaware that Le Peltier was the chosen pipe (which was what I was hoping for). 

Not sure if it matters now but my vote:
1) Puffer fish -----------------true
2) Galaxy Piper Seated --------false
3) Pin-up Peace Piper ---------true
4) Tobacco Plant Woodcut ----false
5) Tobacco Leaf Woodcut -----false

3 is my favorite, and will definitely try to get one if chosen.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm so late to this show.

1) Puffer fish ----------------- No
2) Galaxy Piper Seated -------- No
3) Pin-up Peace Piper --------- No
4) Tobacco Plant Woodcut ---- Yes
5) Tobacco Leaf Woodcut ----- Yes

Frankly, I'd be happy with some well done "puff.com pipe" text and an otherwise plain and shiny bowl.


----------

